# Nasty looking ear



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So, the rescue has a real nasty looking ear:Cry:..All crusty and rusty looking but it doesn't smell yeasty. Any ideas? She goes to the vet on Wed. for a full boat workup but what can I do for her ear now, and she's bleeding all over my floor from being in heat.:tape2: I tried my husbands boxers shorts with a liner, but they won't stay put, too big, even when tied up to fit.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I would clean the ears daily with a 50/50 mix of ACV and warm water. Its anti-fungal, anti-bacterial and has some anti-inflammary properties as well. As for her being in heat, use an old pair of your gotchies, just cut a hole for the tail and piggie tail the sides with elastics to help tighten them up.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

See, that's the problem I don't have any, oh maybe 1 pair...I don't wear those nasty things...Maybe I'll go look for some boys undies, isn't that what Linsey used on her Dane?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> See, that's the problem I don't have any, oh maybe 1 pair...I don't wear those nasty things...Maybe I'll go look for some boys undies, isn't that what Linsey used on her Dane?


Yeah lins uses some boys underwear, spiderman, superman etc :lol:

i agree with what Twoisplenty said might just be some old dried up nasty yeast, sounds exactly waht Tobi's looked like, and his didn't smell yeasty... it was the very beginning of an ear infection.

I have no idea how she sizes them though... maybe use a ruler/tape measure and measure her rearend left to right, then up and down adn make sure the undies are about the same?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

If you need to purchase underwear, then just go out and buy a washable doggie diaper. Nothing is better than the real thing and at least you will have one handy if you ever have this type of situation again.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Get her some pull ups!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I used generic baby diapers with Chelsy. They were cheaper then the doggie diapers and I just cut a hole for the tail. I got the BJ's or Costco ones and they were the cheapest. Plus I could take them off and reuse them several times as long as they didn't get too messy and I didn't get fur in the velcro tabs. Just be sure and get the right size before you buy the jumbo size!! Chelsy was a 20 pound dog and wore a baby size large. You have to snug them up pretty tight to make them stay on.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K., I just bought her the Simple Solutions doggy diapers, it was a two pack for the price of one...Pink and purple colored doggy underwear, perfect! Thanks for all the suggestions, I figured these might come in handy if I have another rescue who comes in who isn't fixed..


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We have several of the Simple Solutions and love them. I still use an Always pad to line the inside of the diaper and change it a couple times a day.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

twoisplenty said:


> We have several of the Simple Solutions and love them. I still use an Always pad to line the inside of the diaper and change it a couple times a day.


I only had some with wings as I sent my Husband to buy those...LOL so she can fly!


----------

